# Shooting Range near Grand Rapids



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Are there any outdoor public ranges in the GR area that I can use to pattern my shotgun for turkey season? Preferably outdoor so I bring the .22 and do some plink'n too. I usually go up to the gun club in Twin Lake but I don't want to have to drive all that way. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

www.wwsc.org

I'm a member, great club!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> www.wwsc.org
> 
> I'm a member, great club!


I'll second that!


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

its probably a little far for you but there is a State owned range that is run by Belding Sportsmans Club in between Belding and Greenville. PM me if you want directions out there, i can help you fin the place if need be.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

omega58 said:


> I'll second that!


I've experienced and heard "Many" people state just he opposit 

An example being a guy I know that started shooting a few years ago. He went to West Walker to try trap with a semi auto. Talked to the puller and told him he was new and needed help. Steps on the pad, looks back and asks, you shoot 5 at each station right? Puller answers yes. New guy loads 4 and after 4 birds loads one for the 5th bird. Moves to the next station and repeats the same and loads 4 etc... At the end of the line, the puller goes ballistic and tells him to "pack up your stuff and get the hell out of here". Nice attitude considering he knew the guy was a newby and any puller that had half a brain would have stopped him on station 1 the second that second shell hit the tube and corrected him. If you do a search, you'll find many bad things stated about West Walker. To just pattern your turkey choke, I'm sure it would be fine, but for long term membership, you would do yourself a good service to shop around and shoot at the many area clubs to see which one suits you. Just to name a few, Caldonia, KCCL, Creston, Madison, Sparta, Rockford, etc... Many, many to choose from.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like the new guy left some info out of the story there must have been some unsafe gun handling etc for the get the hell outta here comment. It just doesn't add up to me. I know at the state ranges like rose lake you better be safe or yer gonna catch all kinds of hell from the CO. That just doesn't seem right to me.

Adam


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well no place is perfect! I've never been to the place, but I know both Kush and Randy. If they both like the place, then I'd have no problem giving it a try.
I know people that've had bad experiences at McDonalds....still over a billion served...:lol:


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Do you really want to tell a guy holding a shotgun "pack up yer stuff and get the hell outta here"? :rant: 


:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nope, in knowing this guy, I'd say there was not more to the story. Anyone willing to admit that he was yelled at for loading 4 would have no reason to leave out any more of the story.

Mibighntr, if I recall correctly also has had bad experiences there.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121959&highlight=west+walker

Not a knock on everyone that shoots there, I like many others, don't like the vibe over there. Mark summed it up in the thread above. It's the only place in the state that I've shot that I will probably never go back to, and this is comming from someone that drives all the way to Island Lake every couple months to shoot.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I guess we have just been lucky there, never had one issue with another member telling us what to do or having a "god complex" and trying to force their will on us.  

Actually, I have had the exact opposite of a bad experience there, I have invited some guys from there on waterfowl/upland hunts and been invited to fishing/hunting trips.

Granted, there are usually four or five of us that go there to shoot. . .maybe we just frightened them into being really nice to us from the start and they really are BIG MEANIES.:lol: 

I just figured that if you were going to Twin Lake, you might be on the Northwest side and it would be very convenient. . .I have nothing bad to say about other clubs at this time, but I am sure I could dig up something for every single club out there.

So when we going to BW's again??


----------



## PackerFan (Sep 7, 2004)

omega58 said:


> So when we going to BW's again??


I was there for the Super Bowl. The day after, having eaten 24 Wild wings, well you know how it goes. :lol: We need to have another outing soon. Was hoping to see everyone on the ice at some point but it doesn't look like it will be happening anytime soon.


----------



## Moonlitin (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been very happy with West Walker and I would recommend them to anyone. I hope the new 200 yard range they are working on will be done this spring. At $50 for a year it has to be one of the best values out there.
http://www.wwsc.org

A couple of things I wish they would allow are:
1) Guests...currently guests are not allowed to shoot there with an associate member (except trap, skeet, or silhouettes which are open to the public). I would even be willing to pay a little extra for a "guest pass" or something similar.
2) Reactive targets...like the metal spinners, etc. I'm not talking about old TV sets or other messy stuff like that, but something other than paper would be fun once in a while.

I'm also thinking about joining South Kent Sportsman's Club because they allow guests and "approved metal targets". They also have a 500 meter rifle range. I'd keep my membership at WWSC because it's closer to home and like I said before I have been very there, but I would like the few extra benefits that SKSC has to offer.

Good Luck

Moonlitin


----------



## Moonlitin (Feb 5, 2005)

I almost forgot to post the link to SKSC:
http://www.sksc.org/


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

Adam Waszak said:


> Sounds like the new guy left some info out of the story there must have been some unsafe gun handling etc for the get the hell outta here comment.
> 
> Adam


I would have to agree with this statement, something seems to be left out. I go to West Walker and shoot with both Randy and Kush and as they have stated and others it is a great place with good people to shoot. At the price it is a great value as well. We have never had a issue and have always been treated friendly and with respect everytime. 

Each place gets a bad review by somenoe but usually that is brought on by the person giving the review and not the club or organization.
Ric


----------

